# 29G cube display/prop system



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Clintos 29G cube: 24"w x 24"w x 12"h

10G refuge: 24"l x 12"w x 12"h, 2 x glass partition's.

Display Lighting: 4 x 24 watt 24" T5, ho 2 x 10 000K ATI and 2 x 20 000 blue ATI

Refuge Lighting: 23 watt cfl 6500K

Live rock: 20 lbs display, 10 lbs refuge

Flow: mag 3 lift pump, half to the refuge area and half to display, with control valve's, 3 nano hydor korailia's in display, 1 x nano hydor korailia in refuge, fluval 205 canister filter on display.

Filtration: carbon and rock rubble in the fluval, sponge on lift pump, 
L.R, sand, coral, sponges, dustfeathers, mysis shrimp, copepods,amphipods,chittons,mini serpent stars,isopods,spaghetti worm's,peanuts worms,brittle worms, macro algae,glass film algae,
coraline algae,shrimps,sand sifting starfish,serpent star, stometella 
varia, colinista snails

Sand bed depth: 1" display, 1" refuge

Temp: 78-80F

Salinity: 1.024-25ppm

ph assuming 8.3 - 8.4, ammonia?, nitrite/nitrate?, phosphate?, ca?, alk?, mag?, tap water tds 160ppm.

Coral: Recordia Yumas, Palythoas, Zoanthids, Florida Recordias,
Discoma Mushrooms.

red fire fish, yellow clown goby, cleaner shrimp, blood shrimp, 20 cerith snails, sand sifting starfish, serpent star, yellow cucumber

maintenance:

5G water change of cold tap water, tds 160 ppm, every 2 weeks unless spotted oncoming problems, then 1 x a week, approx 3 ml of prime is added, salinity is tested to match display and temp brought to a reasonable level before adding to tank.

vacuum gravel with water change 1 x a month and blow off detritus 2 x a month.

clean glass 1 x a week

trim macro algae 1 x a month

clean fluval 1 x a month, rinse rock rubble and change carbon, while I'm at it.

1 cap purple up daily 2 x on friday, 1/32 tsp vit c 2 x daily, 1 cap of prime added to top off water 1 x a week.

feed flake 2 x a day, frozen mysis/cyclopeeze 2 x a week


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Those are older images of my set up, looking to add a nicely colored purple clown goby and figure a way to add flow to my rear baffled compartment in the back where my overflow hose is, don't want to add flow going down the overflow pipe.

Looking for a powerhead that stands up to detritus/ large mount of dustfeather's soft tubes, or a small pump to push water from refuge or lift pump area to the back overflow compartment.


----------

